# my first post. new maltese owner here!



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

hello everyone.

we just got paco on friday, december 23. 

so far he's peeing (not pooping) GREAT on the pee pads. he gets out of his crate and goes right to it and pees. he won't seem to poop on them though. we've been keeping a close watch on him and right after he pees he'll roam around the living room and try to hide to poop. it's like he doesn't want anyone to see him pooping. 

have any of you experienced this? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Bren. I would put down several pads until your baby is older and more reliable. My Sassy is litter box trained to go on pads, but she hates having to use a dirty pad. In fact, she will seek out another box if one is dirty.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=1864:attachment]

I have to agree with all the above on the mulitple pads till puppy is older and you can trust him better.
Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Multiple pads are a MUST!
We have pads in all corners of our rooms that Neyland has access to right now.
I can't WAIT until he is more reliable and we can start to eliminate them.
But right now, there is one just about anywhere he decides to stop playing long enough to go to.
I bought some of the small cheap litter pans from Dollar General. I think they are 2$. We cut the wee pads in half and they fit perfectly in the small pans. This makes it not seem like we are going through as many pads too. 

Good luck.







Potty training is the biggest challenge of puppyhood for us.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello! Welcome to SM. We are very nosy and want details about your pup. You've gotten some good advice. Now tell us all about your pup and your family.......


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to you and Paco!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELCOME to SM!







Yeah the pooing on the puppy pads is always something you have to work on because they are funny about pooing!! lol.. kodie runs and poos... haha.. and sometimes it doesnt make it on the pad. I think hes scared of his poo because I never saw a dog run away from their poo like him... and then after he goes he screams to let me know to clean it up!







He's very prissy.







Keep trying to get your little one to stay on the pad while pooing. Goodluck!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

[ I think hes scared of his poo because I never saw a dog run away from their poo like him... and then after he goes he screams to let me know to clean it up!


















OMG...that's to funny. I'm picturig Kodie screaming "Hey You, clean that up!"











You are so lucky. What a wonderful Christmas present. I had asked my husband for a puppy for Christmas three years in a row and never got one.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Love the name!


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> Hello! Welcome to SM. We are very nosy and want details about your pup. You've gotten some good advice. Now tell us all about your pup and your family.......[/B]


okay, i'll do my best to give you some details.







paco is 8 weeks and very lovable and cuddly. i am newly married (september 3, 2005), no children. just my husband and i. i have had a dog before (bichon frise) but my husband has not. he's doing okay with him despite that fact. he stayed up with him most of the night on his first night with us trying to soothe him and stop his crying. since my husband is brand new to puppy owning he gets nervous when he cries or whimpers. we've been crating him at night and he's getting better each night. he seems to cry now only when he has to potty (which is every 3 hours). i'm sure we'll be relieved when he sleeps through the night.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

AT 8 wks. he is a month younger than he should be before leaving his mother. Malts aren't like for example a Lab, they mature much later. So you have a very young baby there that will need extra care. You may need to help him eat by hand feeding him soft food for a while. Make sure he is getting plenty to eat by feeding small amounts several times a day for the next month or 2. Nutra-Cal is a good supplement for puppies. They get low blood sugar real easy. Don't give him cow's milk. A puppy formula you can buy at a pet store might by good for a while to get him going.

Are you able to take him outside to potty? A short romp outside after a meal is the best way for him to learn to poo outside. Good luck and keep asking questions, that's what we do best is help new mommies.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aww Paco sounds like oodles of fun, love the name! we're also in cleveland, if you need any recommendations for vets, groomers, fun places to shop for Paco...The Buttercup is willing to share her "Best of Cleveland" list









ann marie and the "i am in wub wif my Dr Nick at the clinic, he's just EBER so dweamy!" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome to SM!


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> AT 8 wks. he is a month younger than he should be before leaving his mother. Malts aren't like for example a Lab, they mature much later. So you have a very young baby there that will need extra care. You may need to help him eat by hand feeding him soft food for a while. Make sure he is getting plenty to eat by feeding small amounts several times a day for the next month or 2. Nutra-Cal is a good supplement for puppies. They get low blood sugar real easy. Don't give him cow's milk. A puppy formula you can buy at a pet store might by good for a while to get him going.
> 
> Are you able to take him outside to potty? A short romp outside after a meal is the best way for him to learn to poo outside. Good luck and keep asking questions, that's what we do best is help new mommies.
> 
> ...




i learned about the "12 week rule" after the breeder gave me the date he'd be "ready". she wanted him to leave at 8 weeks. she said they weren't nursing anymore. the age thing was one of the things i obviously didn't know about. otherwise i probably would've went with another breeder. 

i've been putting a bit of water in his food to soften it up. he's been eating just fine out of his bowl and i've also been giving him nutrical even though it seems to make him wild and crazy. 

we're trying to train him using the yogi doggy potty. we've been putting the pads on top of that.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, my Joplin will be three in May, and STILL poops on the fireplace - lol

Welcome and good luck to you and your little one


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Paco Taco - I just love the name, my mother had a long haired chiuaua with the same name. Welcome to the wonderful world of being loved by a maltese baby.

I also did not know the 8 week rule when I got my Teddy and in spite of being so young he did wonderful with Potty training...was actually trained the very first day which to me was just unbeleivable and still is. He did however, never go on the same pad to poo...he just would not go poo until he had a clean pad. I also had to have down two pads and once he poo'ed on the pad it had to be changed. 

good luck with your little one and have a blast with all that love.

S


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133845
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Tucker when he was 7 weeks, so I know what you're going through. Aren't they the tiniest little things? Trust me they don't stay that small. 

I was really lucky that I was off of school for a month, so I was able to spend plenty of time with him. Thinking back now, he was more independent than he is now. I had post puppy depression and I thought he would never be the momma's boy that he is now. 

But getting a puppy so young is not something I would do again..


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133871
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's so tiny and so adorable and loving. he's doing very well despite his age. each day it gets better (and i hasn't even been a week yet). 

unfortunately, i work during the day and so does the husband. he goes in later than i do though and i'm very lucky that my little sister is nearby so she comes around noon and feeds, waters, and plays with him for a few hours even though she's allergic to him! she's the only person i know who has allergic reactions to "hypoallergenic" dogs. 

if i ever get another maltese, i'll make sure he's 12 weeks when i pick him up.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

welcome and congrats on your new baby! you must be thrilled! aren't they the most adorable thing on this earth.

Be careful not to give him too much Nutrical- you don't want his system to become dependent on it. If your puppy is eating well, I would not recommend giving him too much- your vet will be able to give you advice in this. Also, due to his age, I would also advise against taking him outside to potty train just yet. At that age, he may not have had all his shots so he may be prone to pick up something left in the grass by other dogs/ animals that have been in the area. He may be more susceptible to pick up a virus or bacteria that would otherwise be harmless to an older dog or a dog that has had all his shots. If you have a private yard where you know other animals have not been roaming then it might be safe.

Again, congrats! you will find this forum and the people on it just wonderful!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> I agree with Bren. I would put down several pads until your baby is older and more reliable. My Sassy is litter box trained to go on pads, but she hates having to use a dirty pad. In fact, she will seek out another box if one is dirty.[/B]


Hi
May I ask how many pads you have down in your house? Just curious







I have 2 in my bedroom I use to have one in the dinning room but I have to admit I got tried of seeing it in the middle of the floor ( when comany comes







) Hubby ask me last night when could we train her to go potty outside







I looked at him and said well we have to start all over and train her with a crate and you know what he said







We can't do that to her now







And I just smiled








Because ,shoot I'm still working on the pad thing


----------

